# What are your favourite bits of Bristol?



## Edcase (Sep 1, 2008)

I've got a few friends visiting from Colorado this coming weekend and want to show them our fair city at its best. I've had a squint at the sticky at the top of the page and a few other options in mind, but let's say you had visitors to sat for a couple of days- where would you take them?

We will obviously be drinking plenty of cider wherever possible, and I reckon the organic food fair might be worth a visit too, but all other suggestions (be they one-off events or general tourist attractions/beauty spots) would be gratefully received.


----------



## mattie (Sep 1, 2008)

As a grease monkey, I love the SS Great Britain.


----------



## Edcase (Sep 1, 2008)

mattie said:


> As a grease monkey, I love the SS Great Britain.



Good call- my Dad mentioned that at the weekend and I've never actually been myself. 

Do you know (roughly) what the damage is to get in?


----------



## wiskey (Sep 1, 2008)

Got to do a ferry journey from somewhere to somewhere else  

Centre to the cottage for a pint?? - or to the SS GB?

http://www.ssgreatbritain.org/Home.aspx

SS GB's a bit pricey though:

Adult £10.95
Concession (senior citizens)   	 £8.25
Student (with valid student card)  	 £5.65
Child   	 £5.65
(Children aged four, and under, FREE) 	 
Family (two adults & three children) 	£29.95


----------



## Crispy (Sep 1, 2008)

Definitely do the suspension bridge and the observatory and the cave accessed from there. Couple it with a picnic on the downs if the weather's nice.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2008)

I used to like Replay Records but now I don't think I like any of it.


----------



## Edcase (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice- a ferry out to the Cottage, cider, wander back (possibly via the SS if we're not too skinted, agree with you about the prices!) and then more cider at the Apple. Sounds like my kind of outing.


----------



## Edcase (Sep 1, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Definitely do the suspension bridge and the observatory and the cave accessed from there. Couple it with a picnic on the downs if the weather's nice.



I work right near the Bridge so I may turf them out of the office on monday morning (when I have to be in the office, but they have the day free to roam) and point them at all that stuff, with instructions to stay away from the cliff edge and not to talk to strangers obviously.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 1, 2008)

Bath !!!

As JTG's says It's Bristol theme park for American Tourists


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 1, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Definitely do the suspension bridge and the observatory and the cave accessed from there. Couple it with a picnic on the downs if the weather's nice.




yeah we got Kite fighting on there on Saturday


----------



## deviousmonkey (Sep 1, 2008)

How about that for coincedence eh? Introduce them to 'them peeps off the net' (that is if you don't want them to visit again


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 1, 2008)

St Werburghs for the lovely walks, city farm and a drink at the Farm-lovely food can also be had
http://www.stwerburghs.org/


----------



## Geri (Sep 1, 2008)

Ooh, loads.

I like Gloucester Road, from Stokes Croft to about as far as Nevil Road (gets a bit boring after that). I know a lot of people think Stokes Croft is quite rough, but it really reminds me of when I first used to come into Bristol to meetings in the 1980s and there were places like the Full Marks bookshop and the Demolition Diner.

I also like the walk up Zetland Road towards Redland Station and across the little cute bridge at the top. From there you can carry on walking to Cotham, or across and over towards the Kensington (or whatever it's called now) and Chandos Road. I used to walk that way when I lived in Bishopston and worked in Clifton.

The new Temple Quay development at the back of Temple Meads where you can get the ferry from - discovered it by accident just after it was built, and thought it was lovely (it's a mess at the moment though as they have taken Valentines Bridge down).

Eastville Park is great, not just the park but the lake and the walk right through to Snuff Mills, Stapleton & Frenchay. Quite similar is the walk through Crews Hole to Hanham lock, although that has the added bonus of two riverside pubs at the end.

Corn Street and St Nicholas Market is great, loads of lovely old buildings like the Commercial Rooms and all the old banks that have been converted into pubs and bars.

Around Redcliff Caves is cool as well, with the Ostrich and there are some really gorgeous houses hidden away up the little lanes near the old Bristol General.

How about taking them to Blaise Hamlet?


----------



## big eejit (Sep 1, 2008)

wiskey said:


> Centre to the cottage for a pint?? - or to the SS GB?
> 
> http://www.ssgreatbritain.org/Home.aspx
> 
> ...



It is a bit pricey but there's a lot to see and you can reuse your ticket as many times as you want for the next year. You get a bit bored by the third time but useful if you're going to have more visitors.


----------



## BlackArab (Sep 1, 2008)

Geri said:


> Ooh, loads.
> 
> I like Gloucester Road, from Stokes Croft to about as far as Nevil Road (gets a bit boring after that). I know a lot of people think Stokes Croft is quite rough, but it really reminds me of when I first used to come into Bristol to meetings in the 1980s and there were places like the Full Marks bookshop and the Demolition Diner.
> 
> ...



Demolition Diner  Now there's a long forgotten memory, quality!


----------



## Geri (Sep 2, 2008)

BlackArab said:


> Demolition Diner  Now there's a long forgotten memory, quality!



I never went in there, I was too scared


----------



## 3_D (Sep 2, 2008)

BlackArab said:


> Demolition Diner  Now there's a long forgotten memory, quality!


 well I used to party there with the lunatic fringe lot, but no one ever mentioned there were any sagheads there, it was definitely all City... do I know you??


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 3, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I used to like Replay Records but now I don't think I like any of it.



helpful.


----------



## Edcase (Sep 3, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> helpful.



I live next door to Rooted anyway so will take them in there to show them what a proper record shop looks like; not quite sure what Tom will make of a couple of boisterous American girls, we shall see!


----------



## space-hopper (Sep 4, 2008)

bunKRS


----------



## Edcase (Sep 5, 2008)

Aaagh, bloody weather... 

This is going to make things very difficult. To make things worse there's fuck-all on at either the Watershed or the Cube, unless the girls certainly yearn to absord a moving coming-of-age motif about adolescent Islamic mountain shepherds, which I find unlikely. 

All other wet-weather suggestions will be VERY gratefully received.


----------



## Zaskar (Sep 7, 2008)

Watershed - is somers town still on?  That rules.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 7, 2008)

My favourite Bristol memory is of St Mary Redcliffe at dusk with a huge flock of swirling starlings. Second favourite thing is not a visual thing. It's Lardy Cake which you can't get here


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2008)

space-hopper said:


> bunKRS



Yep


----------



## Geri (Sep 7, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It's Lardy Cake which you can't get here



It's pretty hard to get hold of even here. I think there is a shop in Bedminster that sells it, you should speak nicely to wiskey and see if she will bring you some!


----------

